# Megs G220 - Sonus, Menzerna or Meguiars Polish



## TrickyT (Oct 8, 2007)

Thinking of getting a Megs G220 with my Christmas Money.

I will not be using it for full corrections all the time, but more for applying polish and wax as my Nissan Navara is a failry large vehicle and takes forever by hand.

I have the following kit already is this suitable or should i get different?

Poorboys SSR1
Poorboys Polish with carnauba
Poorboys Natty's Blue Wax
Poorboys EX sealant

Looking at a few sites I could get some kit bundeled with the G220 either Sonus, Menzerna or Meguiars Polish.

I was edging towards the Megs stuff, megs pads with #83 and #80 as i see them refered to alot on the site. I also think the machine would have been built with the megs stuff as trial products.

Regards

Trevor


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i personally would go for the menz range


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have never been too happy with the Poorboys stuff.

But IMO you can't go wrong with #80 and #83.


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

While Menzerna is a fine product line using Menzerna with "PCs" is often an exercise in frustration as much more people than not have found "PCs" just don't have enough power to break them (Menzerna's polishes) down.

So, if I was you I would go with Meguiar's line, especially #80 as that product is being successfully used over and over with PCs and #80 is what Mike Phillips (one of people behind Meguiar's Online and Meguiar's classes) pulls out during his classes.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I think the Sonus Pads and polishes are the best introductory products to a D/A. The Sonus SFX 6" pads are superb and designed for the Porter Cable. They have edge to edge velcro backing so no chance of delamination. The foams are also very durable and do work extremely well with a very broad range of polishes. The SFX polishes are also very good. The bottles are a bit small but they again are designed for use with a PC so are very easy to use and an ideal introduction toi machine polishing.

The Menz products are the best all rounder in my opinion. Using the 5" Menzerna pads they can easily break the polishes down.

This was using a Porter Cable, Menz Polishing pad and PO106FA










The Meguiars #83 and #80 are very good polishes and as mentioned produce somne very good results. I'm personally not totally convinced with the pads on a D/A machine though. They are the largest pads at 6.5" and also the softest. I find I just can'tget the same correction using the pads as I can the others and they can bog down fairly easy.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll be going for the Menz package when I part with my money cuz I will NOT be polishing in the bloody cold 

I like my out doors warm and sunny


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

MR Ray said:


> I'll be going for the Menz package when I part with my money cuz I will NOT be polishing in the bloody cold
> 
> I like my out doors warm and sunny


More humidity than just cold


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ZoranC said:


> While Menzerna is a fine product line using Menzerna with "PCs" is often an exercise in frustration as much more people than not have found "PCs" just don't have enough power to break them (Menzerna's polishes) down.


I'd be inclined to disagree with that personally - I've not had any issues with any of the Menzerna line that I've used (S34A Power Gloss, PO85RD3.0x and PO91L Intensive Polish, PO106FF and PO85RD Final Finish, PO73 Sealing Wax) breaking down by PC (or UDM), I dont see the Megs G220 being any different. The older style S34A and PO91L have a very brittle abrasive that is very easily broken down, so much so that PO91L can be sued successfully by hand I've found for cutting kin regions that are impossible to reach by machine. The S34A Power Gloss is the only compound I've found works effectively by DA, the #84 and G3 etc the PC does struggle to break down. The new ceram-clear Meznerna polishes I've always found to work a treat by DA, thats why I frequently use them when demonstrating DAs on detailing days as they reliably break down well and comfortably remove many defects.

Quite often I find that issues arise with the old style Menzerna through lack of lubrication to the polish, and it dries out before it can be fully worked - but this is readily solved with a spritz of water or QD. The cerami-clear versions just seem to work well every time on a DA.

What issues are folk experiencing with the Menzerna polishes on a DA?


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

V8burble said:


> More humidity than just cold


I also like it warm and moist :thumb:


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

MR Ray said:


> I also like it warm and moist :thumb:


:lol: :wall:


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I'd be inclined to disagree with that personally ...
> 
> What issues are folk experiencing with the Menzerna polishes on a DA?


For some reason we are having differing experiences. Number of people on Autopia and AGO have reported back disappointing experience when using Menzerna with PC/UDM and sudden 180 degree turn to very happy experiences when using Menzerna with rotary / Flex / some other "more powerful than PC" tool. Consensus is that PC/UDM just does not have enough umph to properly break it down all the time every time as tool used is the only thing that changed when experience took the turn to better.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm going with the Megs stuff!


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

i have the megs kit from CYC , spot on but i now need to get a 3.5" backing plate and and some 4" spot pads so i can do the bumpers, wing mirrors etc


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

just ordered mine


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have a UDM and initially used Megs polishes with SFX pads. Results were OK but I then tried Menz polishes on Menz polishing pads and the results were in a different league TBH.

The Menz pads are more aggressive so maybe are better suited to the Menz polishes, but they have worked well for me (as a newbie) on SS, hard Audi and softer modern paint.


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

I've got the Sonus pads & SFX 1,2 & 3. Hoping to give them a go tonight. its a minefield of info for a newbie like me


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I went with Menz with mine,got it through today.


----------

